# New user classifieds



## Kevin61194 (Jul 31, 2021)

So can I just spam 20 posts to get to use the classifieds? I will be buying a new bow before next season and would like to expand my options.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

You can spam them and AT will delete them.....


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

Or they can Ban you, and you can start over and try again...


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

You should read the rules in the classified section. 
Or risk getting reset.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Kevin61194.



You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

20 posts and 2 weeks is our way of water boarding on AT.. if some had their way it would be 200 posts and 20 weeks to weed out the Nigerians, scammers, etc… welcome.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am utterly speechless. I vote 6mths, 400 posts and forced to read rules, with a 4 question test prior to gain entry to forums floor. That , that's what I think!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to At……..spam is not a good word to us AT’ers!


----------



## GregoryH (Dec 15, 2021)

Oh, that’s why I,m having classified trouble trying to buy. I need to post some more. I missed that part. Good to know.


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Kevin61194 said:


> So can I just spam 20 posts to get to use the classifieds? I will be buying a new bow before next season and would like to expand my options.


Good job getting the admins attention. 

You joined a year and a half ago and this is your first post? Way to make an impression.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

The mods love it when you spam posts, yeah keep doing it and you eventually hit the grand prize!


----------



## GregoryH (Dec 15, 2021)

I joined a while back as well, but just read things. Haven’t felt knowledgeable enough to throw my two cents in 99.9% of the time, but have learned a lot. While I shot bows in my youth, I’m just now finding the time and motivation to be More active.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Primeshooter67 said:


> I am utterly speechless. I vote 6mths, 400 posts and forced to read rules, with a 4 question test prior to gain entry to forums floor. That , that's what I think!


I wouldnt want you interrogating me for things I might have done in the past…


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Kevin61194 said:


> So can I just spam 20 posts to get to use the classifieds? I will be buying a new bow before next season and would like to expand my options.


🤦‍♂️ good grief


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

slowen said:


> I wouldnt want you interrogating me for things I might have done in the past…


Ohh my friend you have no idea!


----------



## Colin Kitt (30 d ago)

this makes it make more sense on why i was having trouble


----------



## Norwegian creature (Feb 26, 2021)

Tim Roberts said:


> Kevin61194.
> 
> 
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


i absolutely understand strict rules to avoid scammers and such.
so i mean no disrespect, but 20 posts is a lot!
the problem is that some of us will never be allowed to sell anything on this forum, ever.
not because we are dishonest, spamming or something like that, but because we find the answers to our questions by searching and finding the question already answered among the thousands of older posts on here, so making my own post with the same question is not necessary...

so. how am i, for example, going to be allowed to post my bow for sale? unless spending 5+ years on trying to come up with original questions for the soul purpose of being able to use the classifieds forum?


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Norwegian creature said:


> i absolutely understand strict rules to avoid scammers and such.
> so i mean no disrespect, but 20 posts is a lot!
> the problem is that some of us will never be allowed to sell anything on this forum, ever.
> not because we are dishonest, spamming or something like that, but because we find the answers to our questions by searching and finding the question already answered among the thousands of older posts on here, so making my own post with the same question is not necessary...
> so. how am i, for example, going to be allowed to post my bow for sale? unless spending 5+ years on trying to come up with original questions for the soul purpose of being able to use the classifieds forum?


Just post on existing threads. Got an opinion on shooting yotes. Good thread runnimg now.


----------



## Norwegian creature (Feb 26, 2021)

CASHMONEY said:


> Just post on existing threads. Got an opinion on shooting yotes. Good thread runnimg now.


What?! So just commenting on others posts is enough??
The rules say 20 posts. Does it actually mean 20 comments/reply??


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Norwegian creature said:


> What?! So just commenting on others posts is enough??
> The rules say 20 posts. Does it actually mean 20 comments/reply??


Yes yes yes welcome aboard


----------



## GregoryH (Dec 15, 2021)

To my surprise, I started down a rabbit hole today of a couple of threads and the posts actually add up pretty quick.


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Norwegian creature said:


> What?! So just commenting on others posts is enough??
> The rules say 20 posts. Does it actually mean 20 comments/reply??


Yes, comments count toward your posts. You do not need to be starting brand new threads


----------



## Hoyt-fired (8 d ago)

NCbowhunter85 said:


> Yes, comments count toward your posts. You do not need to be starting brand new threads


Good thing, I just started here and am looking to sell and buy and thought 20 standalone posts in itself was much. I understand though. Happy posting and forgive us newbies, we all start somewhere.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Norwegian creature (Feb 26, 2021)

NCbowhunter85 said:


> Yes, comments count toward your posts. You do not need to be starting brand new threads


Good to know. I kind of just accepted that I would never be allowed to use the buy/sell part of the forum. But with this info I might be able to after all closing in on 2 years member…
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kevin61194 (Jul 31, 2021)

I’ve been a member for almost a year just don’t post a whole lot.


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Hoyt-fired said:


> Good thing, I just started here and am looking to sell and buy and thought 20 standalone posts in itself was much. I understand though. Happy posting and forgive us newbies, we all start somewhere.


So, understand that your posting is like a resume for other members to look at to see if you are person that they want to do business with.

Also, part of the reason for the rules is to weed out those people who are here simply to buy and sell. This isn't a marketplace. The classifieds are reserved as a benefit to those who choose to be active, contributing members. So the fact that you are starting off saying that you are "looking to sell and buy" puts off on the wrong foot. Come here to be part of the community.


----------



## Hoyt-fired (8 d ago)

veritas.archangel said:


> So, understand that your posting is like a resume for other members to look at to see if you are person that they want to do business with.
> 
> Also, part of the reason for the rules is to weed out those people who are here simply to buy and sell. This isn't a marketplace. The classifieds are reserved as a benefit to those who choose to be active, contributing members. So the fact that you are starting off saying that you are "looking to sell and buy" puts off on the wrong foot. Come here to be part of the community.


Well, some things are just taken in the eye of the beholder. To appease the overlords, _I have interest in selling my bow, as to buy a better fitted bow and believe this is a great place to start for information, research, and to watch classified ads for what I am interested._


----------



## GregoryH (Dec 15, 2021)

good To know


veritas.archangel said:


> So, understand that your posting is like a resume for other members to look at to see if you are person that they want to do business with.
> 
> Also, part of the reason for the rules is to weed out those people who are here simply to buy and sell. This isn't a marketplace. The classifieds are reserved as a benefit to those who choose to be active, contributing members. So the fact that you are starting off saying that you are "looking to sell and buy" puts off on the wrong foot. Come here to be part of the community.


That all makes perfect sense.


----------



## Maverick1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just contribute. It's not that hard.


----------



## MidnightWizard (Feb 6, 2018)

Norwegian creature said:


> i absolutely understand strict rules to avoid scammers and such.
> so i mean no disrespect, but 20 posts is a lot!
> the problem is that some of us will never be allowed to sell anything on this forum, ever.
> not because we are dishonest, spamming or something like that, but because we find the answers to our questions by searching and finding the question already answered among the thousands of older posts on here, so making my own post with the same question is not necessary...
> ...


 I had thinking the same things over the years.I had a question and some already ask that before but there is always some new answers from a different point of view.So now I just ask it again if the time between posts are long enough to avoid being annoying.


----------



## Norwegian creature (Feb 26, 2021)

MidnightWizard said:


> I had thinking the same things over the years.I had a question and some already ask that before but there is always some new answers from a different point of view.So now I just ask it again if the time between posts are long enough to avoid being annoying.


good point. My mentality is towards not wanting to bother people with already answered questions, "spamming" the forum with things that already have been covered in all ways possible... every once in a while i can get irritated myself on people that obviously are too lazy to use the search function...
but as you say, maybe i dont have to be that careful, as long as it is enough time since last time the subject was up.

also, i was told here, that 20 posts doesn't actually mean posts, it means posts, comments, replies and so on too. and then 20 isn't such a big number. even i should be able to get to 20 comments 😅


----------



## JustHereForTheClassifieds (2 d ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Jasontrapp1986 (15 d ago)

Welcome to Archery Talk! I wouldnt try to shortcut it, they will flag and block you. Read the rules


----------

